# Poll backs changes to Australia 457 visa programme



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

A furious debate is underway in Australia over whether or not changes to the 457 visa programme are beneficial or not. Now a new poll shows that Australian's support the changes to the system which will see the visa programme tightened up and policed more efficiently. The changes include a requirement for employers to demonstrate [...]

Click to read the full news article: Poll backs changes to Australia 457 visa programme...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

